# Extending Bunac Visa



## laurieflynn (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi this is my first post, I am considering going to Vancouver through the Bunac student progamme and my girlfriend for the non-student programme which gives us one year visas. I was wondering if its possible to have these visas extended when they end. Possibly as a temporary worker. I already have a job offer and have been told they will help me with any visa applications I make.However, my girlfriend does not curently have a job offer. Any help/information would be most welcome, thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

laurieflynn said:


> Hi this is my first post, I am considering going to Vancouver through the Bunac student progamme and my girlfriend for the non-student programme which gives us one year visas. I was wondering if its possible to have these visas extended when they end. Possibly as a temporary worker. I already have a job offer and have been told they will help me with any visa applications I make.However, my girlfriend does not curently have a job offer. Any help/information would be most welcome, thanks


You can apply for a TWP from within Canada provided your employer is willing to go for a LMO for you. If not there's a good chance you can extend your visa but make sure you do it in a timely fashion. If your girlfriend gets a job she can also ask the employer to apply for a LMO and can possibly get her non-student visa extended. Very often such decisions are at the whim of the CIC.


----------



## laurieflynn (Jul 21, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> You can apply for a TWP from within Canada provided your employer is willing to go for a LMO for you. If not there's a good chance you can extend your visa but make sure you do it in a timely fashion. If your girlfriend gets a job she can also ask the employer to apply for a LMO and can possibly get her non-student visa extended. Very often such decisions are at the whim of the CIC.


thanks for the reply, how long should I wait before trying to extend my visa?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

laurieflynn said:


> thanks for the reply, how long should I wait before trying to extend my visa?


I would say to apply no less than three months before visa expiry date.


----------



## Crystalmyth (Jul 17, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> You can apply for a TWP from within Canada provided your employer is willing to go for a LMO for you. If not there's a good chance you can extend your visa but make sure you do it in a timely fashion. If your girlfriend gets a job she can also ask the employer to apply for a LMO and can possibly get her non-student visa extended. Very often such decisions are at the whim of the CIC.


Hi, 
Do you live with your girlfriend in a common-law partnership? I guess you can register as partners once you move to Canada on BUNAC. Common - law partners who have lived together for more than a year, have same rights as spouses which means that she will receive visa once your work permit sponsored by your employer will be approved. That's what I understand but it is worth to consult CIC web page, anyway.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Crystalmyth said:


> Hi,
> Do you live with your girlfriend in a common-law partnership? I guess you can register as partners once you move to Canada on BUNAC. Common - law partners who have lived together for more than a year, have same rights as spouses which means that she will receive visa once your work permit sponsored by your employer will be approved. That's what I understand but it is worth to consult CIC web page, anyway.


I'm sorry but I do not think that this is correct. BUNAC applicants cannot sponsor "spouses" or children. His girlfriend will require to come here under her own auspices.


----------

